
After the Launch: Perseverance Mars Rover Update - robomartin
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QYf9p9Faj8
======
robomartin
Anyone know what the commodity "ruggedized sports cameras" they refer to might
be? They make it sound like they truly used COTS cameras, which isn't normal
for a mission like this.

I'd be interested in reading about how they were modified to make them survive
the environment they will be subjected to. My guess is that these cameras were
not necessarily designed for long lifetime, probably just to capture the
landing sequence, transfer to rad-hard rover storage and that's about it.

